# Unterschied Xeon und P4 CPU



## Klang (16. September 2004)

Hallo Leutz !

Mein Lehrer hat mir nen Auftrag aufgebrummt. Ich muss die Unterschiede zwischen einem Xeon Prozessor und einem P4 Prozessor (der ja wesentlich günstiger ist) erklären und in einem imaginerem Kundengespräch argumentieren warum der Xeon besser ist für einen Server...

Hat jemand Tipps, Anregungen oder Vorschläge für diverse Internetseiten auf edenen ich Informationen bekomme?

Vielen Dank...

Karsten

klang@skm-informatik.com


----------



## gothic ghost (16. September 2004)

Hi,
1. Für einen Highend-Prozessor weist der  Pentium 4 ein großes Manko auf: Er unterstützt keinen Dualprozessorbetrieb.
2. Xeon-Daten


----------



## Klang (16. September 2004)

erstmal danke...

Die Daten auf der Intel-Seite habe ich schon verglichen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich gerade erst mit der Ausbildung angefangen habe und keine Ahnung von den Vorteilen des Dual Prozessor Betriebs habe... 

Könntest Du mir das ein wenig erläutern...?


----------



## Helmut Klein (16. September 2004)

Wenn man nur 1 CPU hat, kann man auch immer nur 1 Prozess (zur selben Zeit) betreiben - das heißt man hat kein echtes Multitasking. In Wirklichkeit werden die einzelnen Prozesse bei nur einer CPU nämlich nacheinander abgearbeitet.

Bei 2 (oder mehr) CPUs ist dies eben nicht der Fall.


----------



## Klang (16. September 2004)

Ja, aber die P4 Prozessoren haben ja jetzt schon standardmäßig Hyper Threading und genau diese Funktion täuscht dem System ja auch 2 CPU's vor. Somit können auch 2 Prozesse gleichzeitig ausgeführt werden. Genau das gleiche wie der XEON, nur nicht physisch, oder?
Ich denke, dass der Level 3 Cache noch eine Rolle spielt... Wozu ist dieser eigentlich?


----------



## Cheese (27. September 2004)

Naja, unterschied ist wahrscheinlich auch noch, dass der Xeon auf 64 Bit läuft, und er daher auch einen Vorteil hat... Denn je mehr Bit dass du parallel verarbeiten kannst, desto schneller ist der Prozessor (zumindest theoretisch  )
Des weiteren ermöglichen die 64 Bit mehr adressierbaren Speicherplatz. Also wenn dir auf einem Server, auf dem viele Programme laufen der Arbeitspeicher ausgeht, kannst du mehr nachrüsten als bei nem P4... Außerdem wird halt beim Erreichen der Leistunggrenze das Aufrüsten mit nem Xeon-Prozessor erleichtert...

Hoffe damit ein wenig geholfen zu haben...


----------

